# 3 Month Old German Shepard - (Worcester, MA)



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-08-18, 6:33PM EDT



This breaks my heart but I need to rehome my 3 month old german shepard,I am moving and can not take her with me.She is not spayed,she's micro chipped,shes up to date on her shots.She's black and brown.Also house trained,people friendly and great with children.Asking a small adoption/re-homing fee of $100.00 to insure she goes to a good home.If interested please email back.Thank you. 




Location: Worcester


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Do you have any photos of her? That helps out getting pups new homes.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

poor girl









Hope she gets a loving forever home she deserves.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

No, I don't. It was on Craigs list. Sorry
I do have the URL though: http://worcester.craigslist.org/pet/802439558.html


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

*BUMP*


----------



## MaineLady (Jun 18, 2002)

I've emailed the owner to see if they want our help. We don't generally pay for dogs/puppies needing to come in so we will see if the person wants to be sure the puppy is well placed/taken care of or if they want the money.

Chris


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

I know some people don't understand rescue. I'm going to email her too, as an adopter, just in case.


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

MaineLady--you've got mail. Did the owner get back to you?


----------



## SharkB8 (Jul 28, 2008)

I also just sent an email, interested in adopting her!


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey that's great! Good luck!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I clicked on the Craigslist link and the posting has been deleted. I hope you adopted her!


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Did she get adopted?


----------

